

Show HN: social news prototype for the publisher wanna be - senjutsuka
http://f5ne.ws/

======
senjutsuka
Any feedback would be nice. We want to make something great and useful so
criticism is welcome. We know some of the weak spots already but want people
to show us all of them by using it.

Any suggestions, tweaks or ideas would be very welcome to.

